# 2.5" hdd casing needed



## izzikio_rage (Jan 23, 2014)

Hi everyone, needed some help in buying a casing for my two laptop hard drives. I have a 320 gb and a 1tb drive. 

I'm currently interested in the transcend case (rs 935 on ebay.in and 850 on a couple of other stores) mainly because it gives a warrenty and gives me more confidence that it will not screw up my drives. Please advise


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 7, 2014)

Bumping this thread up again


----------



## ankitjain1116 (Feb 9, 2014)

i have a transcend hdd casing and also a 1tb hard disk.Got the casing for 750 from Nehru Place Delhi


----------



## izzikio_rage (Feb 10, 2014)

750? its 935 online... will try to visit nehru place. BTW the other local brands that I found seem to only support disks upto 500GB. So I guess the trancend is worth the price


----------



## aniket.cain (Feb 10, 2014)

I have been using this case for over 3 years now (had purchased it for Rs 700 back then). Has never given me any trouble, though I haven't used it that much, but my earlier cheapo 300 rupee one hadn't lasted too long. I'd say go for it...


----------

